
FireUnit: JavaScript Unit Testing Extension - johns
http://ejohn.org/blog/fireunit/
======
adamc
I'd pretty much settled on JsUnit as the best of what was available (although
there are a lot of things that could be better), but... whoa. Resig is a good
example of a superhacker.

~~~
adamc
But having now played with it a little... I have mixed reactions. I really
like the Firebug integration, but it makes it hard to run the tests outside
Mozilla. And I'm not sure I like the whole firebug.ok(...) approach -- seems
like the calls need to be at the top level for Firebug to pick them up, and
that makes it painful to do something like run through a loop making
assertions. There are obviously work-arounds (build lists, assert they are
equivalent), but I'm not sure I see the win.

But, Resig's track record is good enough to make this a project worth
monitoring...

~~~
jeresig
I'm definitely considering a 'FireUnitLite' type project which would have the
same functionality but in a little JavaScript file that you could include in
your site.

I'm not sure what you mean by this, though: "seems like the calls need to be
at the top level for Firebug to pick them up". Did you mean fireunit.ok?

~~~
adamc
Yes. But I have since realized why -- the Firebug pain is only showing the
results of running then. Doh.More coffee time.

------
liuliu
does anyone here know how to unit test or design a unit test to the gui
interact and multi-thread program? the javascript unit test tool seems only
provide methods to fire up event.

